# Discussion/Support " PARANOID ANDROID 2.54 " Downloads, Goodies & More.. for Fassy/Mesmerize/Showcase



## VegasRomeo

*[ROM][JB:CM10:HYBRD] PARANOIDANDROID 2.54*
*Ported by: notta*

_*Discussion/Support/and Everything Else..*_

*First of all I would like to thank notta for bringing Parainoid android to use Fascinate users and all his work! Also to molesarecoming, D4rKn3sSys, and Cyanogenmod.*








 *Let's use this thread for discussing or helping each other out with the ROM, and send bug reports and other related issues over to the dev thread. If notta want's to run his own discussion thread too then I will take this down if asked to do so. *

** For Downloading Paranoid Android & more information go to notta's PA port thread listed below!*










* " *_To be honest, this is not tablet mode at all, it has nothing to do with silly build.prop hacks. This is the first and only Android rom to feature true Hybrid mode. This rom lets you scale and project every app, every widget, even systemcomponents individually. Remember, android is modular, everything is an app: Lockscreen, navigationbar, dialogs, popups, keyboards, widgets, and your regular apps of course. Apps have the capability to switch into various designs or layouts according to the device they run on. This can result in a complete new experience as many apps will transform to the better._
_Now for every element that you like chose a mode (PhoneUI, Phablet/Nexus-7UI, TabletUI) and/or a size. You are 100% independent of the system DPI which runs nicely in whatever value it has been assigned to. You do not need to boot your phone into a certain DPI. Neither will most of the changes you apply require a reboot. You will not suffer from the myriads of troubles which normally haunt you under build.prop tablet mode. Your market, phone, etc. will all work, apps won't shrink on you unless you shrink them yourself. This project will entirely transform your device, but retain the aesthetics and the feel of your phone._*"*










*Purpose of the thread**:*

- Discussion/Support
- Downloads/Links
- Information
- Post your Homescreens & Screenshots! {Let's see some cool screenshots}
- Chat/Discuss: MODs, Themes, and whatever else comes up. 

** Let me know if there is anything you would like me to add into the thread. Hope this will be useful resource for you all.

*Downloads & Links* -

* Thread for notta's {ROM}{JB:CM10:HYBRD} PARANOIDANDROID -
HERE

* Official Paranoid Android Website -
HERE

* Latest Gapps -
Here

* Inverted Gapps: by travp624 -
HERE

* PARANOID ANDROID Wallpapers -
HERE

* Youtube Video Tutorial: How to install PARANOIDANDROID -
HERE

* Devil Kernel -
HERE

* [MOD]HD Weather Icons: By 123sit -
HERE

* [PARANOIDANDROID STUFF] - Walls, Themes, Guides, MODS & other Goodies..... 
HERE

* ChangeLog -
HERE






























*How to set up Workspace Mode:*​
*







*

*How to Change an apps Layout and Size:*



















*Other Helpful Goodies:*

** Official MEGA CM10 Theme Chooser thread [270 Themes] -*
HERE

** [MOD] V6 SUPERCHARGER - *
HERE

** {Guide} Installing A Rom/CWM Recovery/root/or Going back to Stock -*
HERE

*RADIO/MODEMS**:*

EC09

EH03

ED05

*ODIN:*

Download Odin - V 1.83

Download Odin - V 1.85

Download Odin - V 1.3

Download Odin - V 3.04

*~ Modified APK's ~ :*

*MULTI-DPI HACKED Play Store 3.10.10 *

*Follow these steps if u want to use multi-dpi hacked version.*

*1. Flash the zip file and reboot.*
*2. In Settings->Apps->All clear data of Play Store and Google Services Framework then reboot.*
*3. Open Play Store, if it gives error then clear data of Play Store and open Play Store again then hit accept.*
*4. If ur apps doesn't show up under installed apps in play store after installing this fix then reboot once and u should see it afterwards.*
*5. If above steps didn't fix ur issues then remove Google account,reboot and relogin.*

*Note:*
*U need to follow all these steps only when u r having problems like certain apps not showing up in play store(e.g. facebook,beautiful widgets),shows incompatiblity error,etc.*

*Inverted Multi DPI Play Store for JB - HERE*

*Inverted Multi DPI Play Store for JB 4.2 - HERE*

*What I do:*

*Extract the apk from the .zip. Then delete any old xda/market/youtube apps you already may have installed by root explorer or something like it. Finally place the extracted apk in system/app and set permissions to rw,r,r. Reboot and enjoy!*

**** If interested here is another themed one. Knew people were having issues installing not sure if he corrected it. the 3.10.9 worked fine. ****

*PaulDiddy Remix Blue Google Play 3.10.10 (multi dpi hacked,auto market updater disabled,no regional restrictions) - HERE*

***********************************************************************************************************************************************************************

*FLASH PLAYER 5.17 - Here *

*** Works with jb ***


*INVERTED TWITTER 3.6.0 - Thanks to RUJELUS22 - Here*

*INVERTED ICS THEMED DROPBOX 2.2 - Thanks to decalex - Here *

*~ Themes ~*

*NatezModz - Thread for downloads HERE*

*







 














*

*~ Boot Animation ~ *

*Paranoid Android - Bootanimation:*

*Download - HERE*
* ** Not Flash-able! Just move to /system/media and replace old & change permissions ***

*







*

*Official CM10 Boot Animation:*
* ** Flashable Zip ***

*Download - HERE*
*XDA Thread - HERE*

*







http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii614/VegasRomeo/CM10_bootanimation_S2.png http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii614/VegasRomeo/CM10_bootanimation_S1.png*
*400x800*

*INSTALLATION*
*Place the zip file on your external SD Card*

*Reboot into Recovery*

*Flash the zip file*

*Device reboots automatically*

*Enjoy your new bootanimation*

*CREDITS*
*CyanogenMod*

*Cameron Behzadpour*

*http://i1262.photobu...tled-1lqk9o.png*

*Samsung USB Driver - Here*

*VZW bloat pack - Here*
*http://i1262.photobu...-07-30-21-1.png*

*VZW Fascinate SCH-1500 User Manual : Here*

*GBBootloaders:HERE*

*PA Kernel 1.2 Ghz: HERE*

*General Changlog - Here*

*Cyanogenmod Changelog - Here*

**** Inverted Apps By ****

*JT Inverted Productions: JustTunBean*

*Visit his thread here and remember to thank him for his amazing work he brings to us!








*


----------



## VegasRomeo

Showcase and mesmerize Version
Hello i am Bbrad im going too be using vegases profile too keep this section up to date but please if you have any mesmerize/showcase question contact my main account (Bbrad)








Paranoid Droid 2.21
For Samsung Showcase
For Samsung mesmerize

((MMS FIX)
( Flash this zip )(in CWM: http://db.tt/ogaKnTktFOR THE MESMERIZE)

Whanna step by step how too install well here ya go:


Code:


<br />
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/72Ow-YQeex4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe><br />

REMEMBER TOO WIPE YA DATA









Theres 2 Edition (Normal)(Hardcore)
Hardcore: Includes Premium goodies and some modifications may work may not
Normal: Regular old paranoid with Bbrad goodies 

DOWNLOAD LINKS: NORMAL
mesmerize: http://db.tt/5ntmuYyk
Showcase: http://db.tt/8B14mitX

Downloads: Hardcore
Mesmerize: http://db.tt/GG1LlbKZ
Showcase: http://db.tt/QwT6HiVB









*MESMERIZE USERS: if MMS still doesn't work try pushing this into system and replacing your current MMS app*- http://db.tt/wBXsNqjl -*

+IVE ADDED SOME GOODIES INTO THIS BUILD+

 Enjoy!!! 
MORE GOODIES








Changlog and Website for referance: http://api.viglink.c..._13501084895011
Latest GAPPS:http://api.viglink.c..._13501085470292

Some Wallpapers : http://api.viglink.c..._13501086464163










TOUCH RECOVERY!!!
ONLY FOR HARDCORE VERSION USE AT YA OON RISK
Download: http://techerrata.com/file/twrp2/fascinatemtd/openrecovery-twrp-2.3.0.0-fascinate.zip


----------



## KaptinKrunK

very nice!


----------



## Alexander Landry

Veeeery nice job!Nice and simple, takes changes well. But, for some reason, rebooting normally reboots into recovery! I have to power off from recovery and power back on for a "reboot". Eventually, it failed to reboot except to recovery, so I 3-fingered out into a different ROM. But, I'll be paying attention to the ROM for updates. Keep it up.


----------



## G6X

Excuse me for asking but has anyone tried it on the mez

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

Alexander Landry said:


> Veeeery nice job!Nice and simple, takes changes well. But, for some reason, rebooting normally reboots into recovery! I have to power off from recovery and power back on for a "reboot". Eventually, it failed to reboot except to recovery, so I 3-fingered out into a different ROM. But, I'll be paying attention to the ROM for updates. Keep it up.


Mine did that a few times but only when I rebooted when it was plugged in though. Hasn't done it since though. Did you go right to newest PA from what ever ROM u were on? 
From CM10 nightlies I went to PA2.0 and ever build up to newest with just wiping caches. Keep u posted









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

G6X said:


> Excuse me for asking but has anyone tried it on the mez
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Haven't seen any, but will look around. Seen builds for showcase, captive, etc . New ports popping up often. 
Will ask around to see if I can get someone to port it if not already done.









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Guess who's running Devil 1.5.2 on PA 2.14 ! That right, I had to balls to try it! Your welcome lol










Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## goz

What happened to the first post?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Here's the mesmerize build http://db.tt/Y8Qtnjn7 I'll have the showcase uploaded tommorro. its been tested  and ill keep the files updated as new releases come out. You can add this too the op if you eant . I just done it too save you some time









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> Here's the mesmerize build http://db.tt/Y8Qtnjn7 I'll have the showcase uploaded tommorro. its been tested  and ill keep the files updated as new releases come out. You can add this too the op if you eant . I just done it too save you some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


 will post when i get home. have other stuff to post

Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## VegasRomeo

goz said:


> What happened to the first post?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


WTF lol its showing up in browser. I will get it back up in a bit when i get home. Have a bunch of other goodies to post as well. In the mean time heres my other thread at xda which is showing up on phone. if you gobto web view it shows up...weird.









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1894128

If you havent seen PA 2.15 is posted in notta's op. I flashed the new Devil 1.6.0 Helly Jelly fascinate kernel located with other devil kernel builds. Working beautifully! woot woot. Transparant lockscreen and statusbar included on new PA build!









Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## BBrad

I flashed pa 2.15 and devil 1.6.0 and it keeps soft booting on me about every hour







any suggestions I have live of at 105% and over clocked too 1.2 GHz so why the F is it soft booting?







:angry:







:angry:







:angry:







:angry:







:angry:









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> I flashed pa 2.15 and devil 1.6.0 and it keeps soft booting on me about every hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions I have live of at 105% and over clocked too 1.2 GHz so why the F is it soft booting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


did you wipe cache and re flash the kernel yet? Usually works. I dont kmow much about over clocking, i dont mess with it. Try setting to default settings and see if that helps. Might have to play around with your settings to find what works the best for youand eliminates the issue.

My settings:

ondemand or smartassv2
sio
200 min
110% live oc
1400 high
800 low

try something like that and can rule out if it might be over clocking or live oc settings your phones not liking..

Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## BBrad

Yea I reflashed still the same I'm fix in too try your settings

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Guys I dont know why the main part of the thread all of a sudden isnt showing up besides in web view but just check out at:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31736967

Till I figure it out ugh...frustrated!!


----------



## dpalmer76

Does anyone have showcase version for download. What kernel (version) do you recommend. Do I need all the addons listed in the OP?


----------



## daheazle

I used reidandkat's konverter for a mes version. Worked great other than I had to manually enter my apns for MMS to work.

You don't need all the extras most of then are just optional goodies. All you need is the ROM and gapps


----------



## dpalmer76

Thanks for your help!


----------



## nemeth2027

Vegas

Is this using the same partition setup as JT made for CM10? Just wondering if I will be able to use any nandriods if I want to get back to CM10?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BBrad

Omg I've been so busy here's the showcase version latest finnaly lol http://db.tt/Xw14xLcR

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daheazle

nemeth2027 said:


> Vegas
> 
> Is this using the same partition setup as JT made for CM10? Just wondering if I will be able to use any nandriods if I want to get back to CM10?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I'm not Vegas but I can confirm that the newest build does use the new partition layout. Also the newest devil kernel is working good with it.


----------



## VegasRomeo

daheazle said:


> I'm not Vegas but I can confirm that the newest build does use the new partition layout. Also the newest devil kernel is working good with it.



WARNING!!! This build will wipe your phone. datadata is back! (If not already on lvm partitions)
CWM: Wipe Data/Factory Reset
CWM: Install Zip: Rom: pa_fascinatemtd-2.16-29SEP2012-131047.zip - 152.34 MB (lvm)
CWM: Install Zip: Gapps: http://goo.im/gapps/ (latest gapps-jb)
CWM: Wipe Cache Partition
CWM: Advanced/Wipe Dalvik Cache
Reboot and edit your Apps Dpi & Layout under Settings/Paranoid Settings - DO NOT RESTORE YOUR OLD PROPERTIES FOR NOW
If you want to explore the various phone modes, tap "Configuration," chose an option, wait for it to finish, then do a manual reboot
Video tutorial: 





General Changelog - http://paranoid-rom.com/forum/changelogs-news
Cyanogenmod Changelog - http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/#fascinatemtd/cm10/next[l

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

OK here is paranoid droid 2.16 for the 
Mesmerize: http://db.tt/kzweyxrr
Showcase: http://db.tt/iTHDBxkJ

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> OK here is paranoid droid 2.16 for the
> Mesmerize: http://db.tt/kzweyxrr
> Showcase: http://db.tt/iTHDBxkJ
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


2.16 or new 2.17? If its 2.17 I will post in my thread soon. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Dammit they released 2.17? I can't keep up with these guys lol omg I'll get you the new versions when I get back home -__-

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Ya notta is spitting them out

Fascinating Devil Helly Bean 10/7 touchwized...


----------



## VegasRomeo

KaptinKrunK said:


> Ya notta is spitting them out
> 
> Fascinating Devil Helly Bean 10/7 touchwized...


Hells ya they are!l I still haven't even looked at the change logs for last 2 yet lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

I just looked at 2.16 lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Here's a " Inverted-Multi-DPI-PS " Market. Just flash the zip, this market will accept any DPI. Just play around with the settings a little in paranoid app settings to tweak it. If any of you might be interested.









" Inverted-Multi-DPI-PS " Market (flash-able zip) :

http://db.tt/J8x4K9aA

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Yea I won't be doing paranoid anymore it srewed my phone wouldn't even boot into recovery had too go back too stock -__- back on blqckbeqn









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> Yea I won't be doing paranoid anymore it srewed my phone wouldn't even boot into recovery had too go back too stock -__- back on blqckbeqn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Sorry to hear that, going back to the dark side huh lol jk . Never herd that happening and never had an issue. But I am also on a fassy. 2.18 Rollin out hopefully today and moles said he's working on options to mod the status bar/notification tray colors and more new toggle improvements. Hopefully see some HD toggle icons soon! Maybe that had something to do with devil. There's no issues going into recovery otherwise.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Yea I hate devil kernels have the time they wont boot and when they do they have problems o well I like black bean more faster more stable and lots of tweaks 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Just seems it doesn't get updates all that often as others. Few things a little birdy told me that's coming up, prolly gunna beat bb as customization is concerned. I do use and like there boot animation though









Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.17: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## BBrad

Yea it was OK but with it lagging its just not for me I use my phone as a powerhouse lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> Yea it was OK but with it lagging its just not for me I use my phone as a powerhouse lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


 total opposite for me LOL if you see any moss for the predator Mac keys that will work on daddy let me know!

Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.17: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## Spazzatron

Smooth, solid and sexy. One problem though... MMS is a no go for me on the Mezzy port







Running 2.16 with the Devil3 1.6.1 kernel.


----------



## BBrad

Alright I'll check the apns and I'll get back too you with 2.18

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Strange the MMS worked perfect on the cspire showcase o well I'll check

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> Strange the MMS worked perfect on the cspire showcase o well I'll check
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


can you send me a 2.18 mez build after u look into the MMS thing if there is an issue or not. Have some peeps I have to send it out to but wanna make sure its Workin alright before giving it to them. Thx

Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.17: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## BBrad

Can some nice young man send me the apns for the mesmerize I seem too have lost mine









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Well I have no mesmerize so I assumed it worked it does on the showcase so I look into it for you and your peeps









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spazzatron

Let me correct myself. Incoming works. Outgoing gets stuck on sending. And thanks in advance. This ROM is quite awesome.


----------



## VegasRomeo

Spazzatron said:


> Let me correct myself. Incoming works. Outgoing gets stuck on sending. And thanks in advance. This ROM is quite awesome.


you using stock mms apk? Sometimes I find gosmspro works better

Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.17: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## BBrad

Yea it should work if its incoming I'll still try get you a fix though

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Can someone please send me the apns for the mesmerize I got a computer and seem too not be able too find it thanks in advance

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

o snap! 2.19 soon n the way already.

























Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.17: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## BBrad

OMFG ARE YOU KIDDING ME 
I CAN UPLOAD 2.18 AS SOON AS SOMEBODY SENDS ME SOME APNS
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Oh snap I'm uploading 2.18 right now I have q fix for showcase users but not mesmerize yet

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

I added some goodies 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Now I just gotta wait a few days for drop box too sync lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> Can someone please send me the apns for the mesmerize I got a computer and seem too not be able too find it thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


will this help or be able to full anything out of it? USCC patch. found it on cm10 nightlie mez port page. has mms apk and apn config. they said this worked. computer is [email protected]#d so slow process of looking around off phone 
http://db.tt/FgRmZXUi

Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.17: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## BBrad

Alright thanks I'll in operate that into the ROM 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

quote name='BBrad' timestamp='1349915541']
Alright mesmerize MMS is fixed and its uploading it may take a while knowing how long it takes from a phone lol yea I do all of this from my phone haha and you think its tuff








Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

I included the voodoo sound enhancements , some games lol and, tapatalk enjoy it will be uploaded by maybe tonight
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## garretts2281

How can I get the Devil Kernal for my showcase?


----------



## BBrad

Devil kernel is not too be used in 2.17 and above. It usually messes up your phone anyway >_>

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Paranoid Droid 2.18 
For Samsung Showcase 
For Samsung mesmerize

*Mesmerize has a working MMS fix*
*If cspire people have a problem they can you the bbradmmsfix in the ROM and click add and enter this: NAME: Cellular South
APN: Cellular South
Proxy:
Port:
Username:
Password: *
MMSC: http://pix.cellulars...om/servlets/mms
Server: *
MMS Proxy:
MMS Port:
MCC: 311
MNC: 23
Authentication Type:
APN type:

*If you see an empty section leave it empty!* and MMS should be fixed
DOWNLOAD LINKS:
mesmerize: http://db.tt/QADJPukC
Showcase: http://db.tt/ASToe9r4
*MESMERIZE USERS: if MMS still doesn't work try pushing this into system and replacing your current MMS app*- http://db.tt/wBXsNqjl -*

+IVE ADDED SOME GOODIES INTO THIS BUILD+

 Enjoy!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbop99

Just a little heads up. I wanted to try this ROM and I was previously running CyanogenMod 10 Rom(20120819). In order for it to work I had to not only wipe data but then wipe Dalvik cache before it would take.


----------



## BBrad

Yes I figured that was standard coming from any other ROM lol did you flash my build? How does it work and does MMS work right?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Also noticed 1st post is showing up again lol









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> Also noticed 1st post is showing up again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


it was in web view. I'm using tapatalk so maybe that has something do with it. Dunno. My computer just took a shit haven't been able to work on it.

Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.18: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## KaptinKrunK

VegasRomeo said:


> it was in web view. I'm using tapatalk so maybe that has something do with it. Dunno. My computer just took a shit haven't been able to work on it.
> 
> Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.18: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
> {Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


What happened? HDD fail

Fascinating AOKP Jelly Bean 4.1.2 test...


----------



## greedy53

Love this rom u guys are awesome. Just one question, has anyone exprienced lower volumes with this rom.
It seems like mine has dropped alot. Could there be a fix for that?


----------



## BBrad

Try the sound enhancements it should give you a boost

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

I'll be able too get ports out a lot faster i finnaly got my own computer instead of having too borrow my granmas window 95 lol im not tooting my own here but my laptop looks pretty sweet lol









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spazzatron

OOOOOOOOOH! I love the goodies!!! MMS still didn't work even after pushing the MMS.apk, but I followed this tutorial and sending/receiving MMS works fine now. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1329-tutorialaosp-us-cellularc-spire-ntelos-mms-apn-settings-all/

1 more thing though. Since the update to 2.18, the Paranoid Android settings aren't being very friendly. I tried switching to tablet UI small and the notifications don't fit in the screen. The only thing that works right is the stock mode. It won't let me tinker with the User Interface settings either (i.e. changing individual UI's or DPI's), the values are stuck at 0 and Phone mode.


----------



## BBrad

Alright thanks for the link glad you like it








Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

KaptinKrunK said:


> What happened? HDD fail
> 
> Fascinating AOKP Jelly Bean 4.1.2 test...


Hard drive said f u on Mac and built in graphics card on desktop also said f u , and wont start up . Both in one week. Can't afford new comp rt now so %#-$&%+%,# lol

Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.18: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## BBrad

That's what you get for using a Mac my Gran DMA still has a fully functioning windows 95 haha

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> I'll be able too get ports out a lot faster i finnaly got my own computer instead of having too borrow my granmas window 95 lol im not tooting my own here but my laptop looks pretty sweet lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


send one my way also lol

Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.18: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> That's what you get for using a Mac my Gran DMA still has a fully functioning windows 95 haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Well last two PCs I had, had software and hardware com pad ability issues upgrading to win 7

Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.18: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## BBrad

Hmmm well I wish you the best of luck too you maybe you can get a windows 7 PC right now because there on sale due too windows 8

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

I know most people say amd sucks but I gotta say its awesome I'm running a and a4 1.9ghz and it beat a i5 2.1 GHz in about every test possible its running faster than I don't know what lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

2.20 coming soon with goodies









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Man what a day. 2.20 released. new inverted market DPI mod, dropbox 2.2 & gmail with pinch zoom. But should be inverted later tonight or tomorrow. Which I will wait for the inverted greatness.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Dangit they release too much o well uploading 2.20 now

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

so who wants me too add the goodies? or just leave it stock


----------



## BBrad

Paranoid Droid 2.20
For Samsung Showcase
For Samsung mesmerize
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((MMS FIX))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
( Flash this zip )(in CWM: http://db.tt/ogaKnTkt FOR THE MESMERIZE ) 
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Whanna step by step how too install well here ya go:


Code:


<br />
<br />

REMEMBER TOO WIPE YA DATA









DOWNLOAD LINKS:
mesmerize: http://db.tt/DFlVBdXU
Showcase: http://db.tt/jcp2YIUX








*MESMERIZE USERS: if MMS still doesn't work try pushing this into system and replacing your current MMS app*- http://db.tt/wBXsNqjl -*

+IVE ADDED SOME GOODIES INTO THIS BUILD+

 Enjoy!!! 
MORE GOODIES








Changlog and Website for referance: http://api.viglink.c..._13501084895011
Latest GAPPS:	http://api.viglink.c..._13501085470292

Some Wallpapers : http://api.viglink.c..._13501086464163


----------



## BBrad

TELL ME HOW 2.20 IS AND IF THE PATCH WORKS!!!


----------



## Spazzatron

The link for the Mezzy is giving me the dreaded 404 error message.


----------



## BBrad

Links updated









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

So how is it? And does it include a lot of options like status bar custom image? And does the MMS patch work?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

2.21 coming soon and its gonna has a surprise 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Workin on 2.21 like a boss

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Uploading now gonna take a while I'm releasing 2 versions for each device one has some modifications and stuff 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbop99

I'm having fun playing around with Paranoid Android. The question I have is everytime I install the new rom I need to reinstall all my apps. Is the best way to do this by using Titanium Backup? Or is there a better/faster way. Thanks.


----------



## BBrad

Titanium is fine just don't install data with it because most of the time the data corrupts and courses force closures

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Ehh its getting there

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Make sure to have the follow symbolic links option checked when backing up in tb also.










Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbop99

BBrad said:


> Make sure to have the follow symbolic links option checked when backing up in tb also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BBrad

Showcase and mesmerize Version







Paranoid Droid 2.21
For Samsung Showcase
For Samsung mesmerize

((MMS FIX)
( Flash this zip )(in CWM: http://db.tt/ogaKnTktFOR THE MESMERIZE)

Whanna step by step how too install well here ya go: 



/android/tongue3.png[/IMG][/color]
Changlog and Website for referance: http://api.viglink.c..._13501084895011
Latest GAPPS:http://api.viglink.c..._13501085470292

Some Wallpapers : http://api.viglink.c..._13501086464163








[/


----------



## BBrad

TOUCH RECOVERY







:lol:








HARDCORE VERSION ONLY
USE AT YOUR OWN RISK
Download: 
http://techerrata.com/file/twrp2/fascinatemtd/openrecovery-twrp-2.3.0.0-fascinate.zip
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

If anyone would like too help me please click my drip box link a d install I am getting low on space (10%) thanks in advance I should have enough for another version so please for me too continue too upload please sighn up using my account







:lol::lol:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Y'all get a sneak peek at the upcoming site lol sites.google/site/paranoidandroidports

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Y'all get a sneak peek at the upcoming site lol https://sites.google.com/site/paranoidandroidports/

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Next version gonna have a ota updator so you automatically get reminded when a update becomes available

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Here's the new URL http://paranoidports.co.cc/

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Alright here we go paranoid 2.50 for the mesmerize and showcase. The MMS patch is built in no need for a desperate patch 
Showcase: http://db.tt/gprwz30N
Mesmerize: http://db.tt/qEaafdpn

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redwings73

BBrad said:


> Alright here we go paranoid 2.50 for the mesmerize and showcase. The MMS patch is built in no need for a desperate patch
> Showcase: http://db.tt/gprwz30N
> Mesmerize: http://db.tt/qEaafdpn


I have not been able to get this guy (PA 2.5) to work properly for my USCC Mez. It refuses to go into the phablet mode or resize apps/lockscreen (the slider does not move from zero) after following insructions and rebooting. I've tried the usual reinstall, cache clear, etc.

Has anyone with a Mez been able to get into phablet UI?.....and help out there?


----------



## BBrad

Nobody can including me its broke for all the builds including the fascinate

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Is the MMS working on the mesmerize version?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

If anyone has a few min of free time and help me out. I made top 8 guys in vegas for this modeling competition. Online voting ends tomorrow. 
PM me if anyone wants help me out and vote. l will send the URL to ya. Need ever vote I can lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## redwings73

Yes, mms seems to be working.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spazzatron

redwings73 said:


> I have not been able to get this guy (PA 2.5) to work properly for my USCC Mez. It refuses to go into the phablet mode or resize apps/lockscreen (the slider does not move from zero) after following insructions and rebooting. I've tried the usual reinstall, cache clear, etc.
> 
> Has anyone with a Mez been able to get into phablet UI?.....and help out there?


This issue happened on an earlier build as well. My solution was reverting back to an older one then flashing over it with my preferred Phablet or Tablet UI settings already set.


----------



## redwings73

Spazzatron said:


> This issue happened on an earlier build as well. My solution was reverting back to an older one then flashing over it with my preferred Phablet or Tablet UI settings already set.


Sweet. I'll give it a try today.... which older version do you suggest, and do I need to wipe data again before flashing a previous build over 2.5?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

redwings73 said:


> Sweet. I'll give it a try today.... which older version do you suggest, and do I need to wipe data again before flashing a previous build over 2.5?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I would guess dirty flash not 100%. I have a fascinate but phablet mode had always worked on fascinate. Don't know why mez users having so any issues. 
Would have to at least be 2.20 or higher .I would see what worked for him ...









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## redwings73

VegasRomeo said:


> I would guess dirty flash not 100%. I have a fascinate but phablet mode had always worked on fascinate. Don't know why mez users having so any issues.
> Would have to at least be 2.20 or higher .I would see what worked for him ...


I'm trying to install 2.21 Hardcore now....with full wipe. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## Spazzatron

redwings73 said:


> Sweet. I'll give it a try today.... which older version do you suggest, and do I need to wipe data again before flashing a previous build over 2.5?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I was on version 2.21 before I flashed 2.5. I didn't wipe data


----------



## redwings73

Spazzatron said:


> I was on version 2.21 before I flashed 2.5. I didn't wipe data


I'm still getting the hybrid mode is disabled....even in 2.21. Not sure what to try next....

EDIT: I am seeing a change in the lockscreen layout with phablet (status bar smaller than stock and at the top) and tablet (status bar smaller and on the bottom) mode set in the workstation, but the "Current Configuration" in the workspace screen says:

Hybrid mode is disabled
Workspace DPI: 0
Workspace Layout: 0px
System default DPI is 0
User default DPI is 0

I'm also none of the sizing slider bars are working.....


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Say lv I got a ssd of newegg while ago 60 well worth it, I've been working on getting my gf one for her Acer aspire one, been trying to get my thermal tank to boot ICS but no go drivers are missing for my rig

Fascinating AOKP Jelly Bean Sept 19 Tab Devil 1.4.1...


----------



## BBrad

Sorry guys my computer pooped after installing windows 8. Which I don't know how computer is like a week old brand new lol so yes gonna try too see if I can get it too boot Linux and get it recovered

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spazzatron

Is this ROM dead now?


----------



## GeeFrmCali

Well I've noticed on this paranoid thread they don't talk much but on XDA they do.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## G6X

Is there anyone using any roms from here for mez 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

Updated bunch of the links and useful downloads both my discussion threads here on Rootzwiki and XDA!


----------



## VegasRomeo

*PA 3+ AOSP 4.2 Status:

- Tablet UI is functional, revived from the dead and PaPrefs ready
- Hybrid bugs solved, statusbar_size and sys/user_default_dpi don't create gaps anymore
- Recents look uniform across all UI modes
- Google/AOSP bug/lag in recents is solved, like butter again
- Tons of minor little things

They going to work on a complete new branch of PA, based on the pure AOSP (Android Open Source Project). The result being, a super fast, smooth, stable, efficient, & cutting edge makeover for the ParanoidAndroid, integrated with our very own powerful Hybrid Engine. With time & progress, all possible features will be merged gradually, to make an All-Round Perfect ROM. :victory:

But how does that affect the non-AOSP devices?
All good! Everything goes on as is! The Legacy devices will be kept under development, for as long as possible.
Thanks to the ever-working CM, their Device Trees & the Base CM Source Code will be continued to be worked upon, & the main line PA progressed. All the features & Engine that you've come to love, stay & develop.

AOSP 4.2 is still a mess. Androidpolice called it the most bugridden Android that has ever existed, i think they've got a point.*


----------



## Walterc33

Has anyone else had problems with the speakerphone? My showcase works just fine on the handset, but when I switch to the Speaker phone, I can't hear through the speaker.


----------



## Spazzatron

Walterc33 said:


> Has anyone else had problems with the speakerphone? My showcase works just fine on the handset, but when I switch to the Speaker phone, I can't hear through the speaker.


No problems with the speaker for me.

I'm using it on my Mezzy and even after flashing the MMS fix, it's still a no go







, manually putting in the values for the APN never saves and the APN backup & restore app won't let me restore so I'm sorta stuck without MMS at the moment.. small price to pay though. I haven't experienced much of any issues though. Great port!


----------



## VegasRomeo

Spazzatron said:


> No problems with the speaker for me.
> 
> I'm using it on my Mezzy and even after flashing the MMS fix, it's still a no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , manually putting in the values for the APN never saves and the APN backup & restore app won't let me restore so I'm sorta stuck without MMS at the moment.. small price to pay though. I haven't experienced much of any issues though. Great port!


Bbrad will be the person to ask on that lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Edit

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daheazle

I tried paranoid 2.54 and couldn't adjust the DPI sliders. They were all stuck at 0. Anybody have any insight on that?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

daheazle said:


> I tried paranoid 2.54 and could adjust the DPI sliders. They were all stuck at 0. Anybody have any insight on that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


You running it on a mez/show or a fassy?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## daheazle

On a mez. I had 2.14 on my SD card as well so I flashed that and all was well

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

daheazle said:


> On a mez. I had 2.14 on my SD card as well so I flashed that and all was well
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


alright. Seems like some people have issues with mez. Some people have no issues and others have issues lol. Have there are some mez builds in the beginning of the thread.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## daheazle

I installed the fascinate build and all is working fine other than the apns were kind of a whore to get set. For some reason when you change the MNC field and try to save the APN just disappears. I changed everything except the MNC and it is working fine now


----------



## acidistic

Will this work on the straight talk showcase?


----------



## VegasRomeo

daheazle said:


> I installed the fascinate build and all is working fine other than the apns were kind of a whore to get set. For some reason when you change the MNC field and try to save the APN just disappears. I changed everything except the MNC and it is working fine now


If you get a chance pm me what your APNs are set at. Curious

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dagex

On case anyone missed it here's the link for the discussion/support for aospa 3+ http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2147446

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powbam

I'm running your latest mez version and I love it. Unfortunately, I have the problem with switching the workspace modes where it reboots to recovery. Bah humbug on that.

So, I read all the latest stuff going on in the xda forum for the fas and I have to admit to a bit of jealousy here. I intend to keep using this rom as is but how to get a mez version of the latest happenings?

I'm no expert but I can do enough to get stuff on my phone without bricks and what-not. On a side-note, on startup after installation and every reboot thereafter Voodoo sound would throw up error claiming something external had broken it. I simply uninstalled and reinstalled and that was that.

Anyways, send a lil love to us mezzers? Please?


----------



## Dagex

powbam said:


> I'm running your latest mez version and I love it. Unfortunately, I have the problem with switching the workspace modes where it reboots to recovery. Bah humbug on that.
> 
> So, I read all the latest stuff going on in the xda forum for the fas and I have to admit to a bit of jealousy here. I intend to keep using this rom as is but how to get a mez version of the latest happenings?
> 
> I'm no expert but I can do enough to get stuff on my phone without bricks and what-not. On a side-note, on startup after installation and every reboot thereafter Voodoo sound would throw up error claiming something external had broken it. I simply uninstalled and reinstalled and that was that.
> 
> Anyways, send a lil love to us mezzers? Please?


just use the fascinate version its the same exact hardware as the mez the all fascinate stuff works fine on the showcase/mesmerize

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powbam

Dagex said:


> just use the fascinate version its the same exact hardware as the mez the all fascinate stuff works fine on the showcase/mesmerize
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


No need to run it thru RomKonverter then? And would the workspace modes actually switch?

I want to try the latest one at xda really bad unfortunately I don't know which recovery to flash that will squash the problem of not recognizing or mounting the SD card.


----------



## daheazle

powbam said:


> No need to run it thru RomKonverter then? And would the workspace modes actually switch?
> 
> I want to try the latest one at xda really bad unfortunately I don't know which recovery to flash that will squash the problem of not recognizing or mounting the SD card.


In my experience ROM konverter does not work with pa. Seems to break the work space mods. Just flash the fascinate version and delete the apns and add yours. The phone will still say Verizon and what not but that doesn't really matter.

You should use cwm fixed for cm if you are on stock or what ever cwm is installed with your ROM that you cant get to by reboot recovery in the power menu. I assume the later would fit your situation. Some SD cards don't play well with cwm but if you already flashed pa that shouldn't be an issue.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## powbam

I guess the issue with the SD card has to do with installing gapps for 4.2+. Seems to break it. They mention it on the xda conversation and I did indeed try it to see and had to use my wifes SD to reinstall an older version. It is also breaks the default Android Keyboard, unfortunately. They then mention also that you need the latest recovery tool you can get flashed so that this won't happen. I'd like to know which to use that will play nice with mesmerize and still enable me to try PA 3+ without breaking SD mount.

And you are right about RomKonverter. I installed the straight FascinatePA 2.54 and I noticed some visual differences. How come on my sms message screen in Fascinate it's solid color background but when I convert for mez its transparent?

Regardless, the more I dig into PA the more I'm loving it.


----------



## Dagex

powbam said:


> I guess the issue with the SD card has to do with installing gapps for 4.2+. Seems to break it. They mention it on the xda conversation and I did indeed try it to see and had to use my wifes SD to reinstall an older version. It is also breaks the default Android Keyboard, unfortunately. They then mention also that you need the latest recovery tool you can get flashed so that this won't happen. I'd like to know which to use that will play nice with mesmerize and still enable me to try PA 3+ without breaking SD mount.
> 
> And you are right about RomKonverter. I installed the straight FascinatePA 2.54 and I noticed some visual differences. How come on my sms message screen in Fascinate it's solid color background but when I convert for mez its transparent?
> 
> Regardless, the more I dig into PA the more I'm loving it.


gapps for 4.2 doesn't break SD more than likely its your SD card and the keyboard thing on the xda forum was because that guy flashed gapps over vegases blacked out ROM which already had gapps.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

_icy_ *AOSPA 3+ BlackOUT* - MARCH 30th build's up. one with regular kernel and one with new Devil.Along with new BlackOUT boot animation, lockclock and more. Enjoy!
http://d-h.st/users/Vegas%20Romeo​


----------



## VegasRomeo




----------



## G6X

Hey Vegas I'm having a problem downloading this rom for my mez tried your site as well as goo I'm using my phone to get it are there alternatives

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

I need to see if anyone had done a mez version of current build unless you have seen one that I havent.


----------



## VegasRomeo




----------



## VegasRomeo

G6X said:


> Hey Vegas I'm having a problem downloading this rom for my mez tried your site as well as goo I'm using my phone to get it are there alternatives
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


what are you trying to get just regular aospa correct? Trying to find someone to do a mez build..

Speaking of that anyone able to do me a mez build of AOSPA MAR30th build and one for the BlackOUT version? So I can put out there for the people that want it?? PM Thanks!


----------



## Dagex

VegasRomeo said:


> what are you trying to get just regular aospa correct? Trying to find someone to do a mez build..Speaking of that anyone able to do me a mez build of AOSPA MAR30th build and one for the BlackOUT version? So I can put out there for the people that want it?? PM Thanks!


damn me needing a computer

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## G6X

@ Vegas yes the regular version I managed to get the full download thanks to the WiFi @ my local library will try it out and let the people know how it goes

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

Dagex said:


> damn me needing a computer
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


computer go out or what? I know the feeling, need to get my desktop up and going so I can use that so I am not using my labtop for everything lol


----------



## Dagex

VegasRomeo said:


> computer go out or what? I know the feeling, need to get my desktop up and going so I can use that so I am not using my labtop for everything lol


yea hard drive went put in my laptop I decided it was time for me to to get a desktop lol I'm building one with these specs so far

Athlon II X4 750K 
Geforce Evga 650 
8Gb 1333 ram

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

icy *Blackout* build's updated and along with a changelog in the folder.


----------



## VegasRomeo

Dagex said:


> yea hard drive went put in my laptop I decided it was time for me to to get a desktop lol I'm building one with these specs so far
> 
> Athlon II X4 750K
> Geforce Evga 650
> 8Gb 1333 ram
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


nice, ya my onboard video card went out on desktop so also needs some tlc. Just a video card to stick it it and new monitor when I am able too. But this is the labtop I got for Christmas http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?os=4132&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=5322737#N227

Get's stuff done lol But hate the issues with win 8 but looks like they been doing some updates so maybe eventually it will get there haha


----------



## G6X

@ Vegas just a suggestion I think you need a awesome theme behind your bootimation like the laugh from Mj thriller

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

G6X said:


> @ Vegas just a suggestion I think you need a awesome theme behind your bootimation like the laugh from Mj thriller
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


always up for suggestion's, never really made a boot animation before. So learning as I go and always a work in progress. lol Send me what your talking about and get something rollin!


----------



## G6X

@ Vegas I would suggest any villin laugh like Dr. Evil laughter

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dagex

G6X said:


> @ Vegas I would suggest any villin laugh like Dr. Evil laughter
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I think your more trying to make this into a comedy with the doctor evil laugh

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Dagex said:


> I think your more trying to make this into a comedy with the doctor evil laugh
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


lol well I fixed the current one, will upload it in a bit.

playing around....


----------



## VegasRomeo

bootanimation 2 in the works. Check it out so far if you want, still a little tweaking here and there: bootanimation


----------



## Dagex

VegasRomeo said:


> bootanimation 2 in the works. Check it out so far if you want, still a little tweaking here and there: bootanimation


I can just see my teacher watching me boot up my phone on your ROM

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Dagex said:


> I can just see my teacher watching me boot up my phone on your ROM
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


lol what haha


----------



## VegasRomeo

Anyone use the Facebook apk? If so and wanna give this a ago give me some feed back on if everything looks and works alright. It's B_boys Black & Holo Blue text Facebook but I holofied all the icons and little bit more..







Should be good for both hdpi & xhdpi. Just uninstall old one and paste this one in system and fix permissions to rw-r-r and reboot. Also re-did GooManager. Enjoy and let me know what you think!

Black & Holofied Facebook 3.1


----------



## VegasRomeo

Remix Blue Google Play (multi dpi hacked,auto market updater disabled,no regional restrictions) - _HERE_

** New updated Remixed (blue& transparant) dpi hacked & moded Google Play if anyone want. I renamed vending.apk to Phonesky and repacked into a different flashable and works like a charm. I also have the single stand alone app Phonesky.apk uploaded as well if you were just wanting to move to system and fix permissions. What ever your flavor is, there ya go.


----------



## bdogg718k

will run/test both...nice work!


----------



## VegasRomeo

they be PaulDiddy's, Just renamed them and put in new zip since ppl were having issues. just made it easy those who not know how to rename and push it to system. Just thought I would share it before I forgot.


----------

